# What's coming to Memory Lane



## jungleterry

Hello everyone ,memory lane bike show coming up pretty quickly here so love to see a preview of what's going to be there. I of course will have some more Ross parts and Ross bikes for sale.Also looking forward to picking up my Roadmaster 4 gill. Hope we have great weather but doesn't matter either way always a great show . See you all there Terry and Tammy


----------



## Flat Tire

If it doesn't rain it's great weather, even if theres 40mph winds....ha!


----------



## catfish

I don't want to spoil the surprise. But I'll have some stuff for sale.


----------



## jungleterry

Catfish you always have cool stuff and bikes for sure.


----------



## catfish

jungleterry said:


> Catfish you always have cool stuff and bikes for sure.




Thanks Terry. I try.   Catfish


----------



## catfish




----------



## bashton

OK Terry, you have my full attention; any Barracudas or maybe a 16" Polo Jr?

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## ace

bashton said:


> OK Terry, you have my full attention; any Barracudas or maybe a 16" Polo Jr?
> 
> Bashton
> MCACN Managing Member
> Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
> www.mcacn.com




A few bikes I'm thinking about bring

 

 

 

 

 

 

 to Memory Lane.


----------



## Aurelio

You selling all these?


----------



## Aurelio

I so, I am interested in that Tall Motorbike, send me a PM


----------



## ace

Yes the bikes are for sale. The tall frame Mead Pathfinder has a price tag of $850 picked up at ML. I would ship for $100 more to lower 48 states. I have more pics if your interested. Thanks!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

I'm bringing this 24 in spaceliner if not sold before the show, also 1963 Blue corvette .


----------



## mfhemi1969

ace said:


> A few bikes I'm thinking about bringView attachment 449327 View attachment 449328 View attachment 449329 View attachment 449330 View attachment 449331 View attachment 449332 View attachment 449333 to Memory Lane.



Nice bikes, almost show time!


----------



## mfhemi1969

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I'm bringing this 24 in spaceliner if not sold before the show, also 1963 Blue corvette .
> 
> View attachment 449546



Ron, That is a good looking Spaceliner.GLWS


----------



## partsguy

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I'm bringing this 24 in spaceliner if not sold before the show, also 1963 Blue corvette .
> 
> View attachment 449546




Snagged the one off Craigslist, I see? GLWS


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Thanks , is anyone bringing any stick shift fastbacks


----------



## bashton

Will have this original paint '68 at AA, and can bring to ML.





Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Mucle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## bicycle larry

here some more stuff I will be bringing these tank rails to the show all hard ware is with them also I found some grips and seat parts I will put on later from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

more pics of rail


----------



## Oldnut

Bringing this pair of matched 41 Huffmans and much more


----------



## Oldnut

ace said:


> A few bikes I'm thinking about bringView attachment 449327 View attachment 449328 View attachment 449329 View attachment 449330 View attachment 449331 View attachment 449332 View attachment 449333 to Memory Lane.



Bring the single flex


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Here is what i will haul there,x53,silver king,murray,columbia,monark and parts


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Here is what i will haul there,x53,silver king,murray,columbia,monark and partsView attachment 455600 View attachment 455601 View attachment 455602 View attachment 455604 View attachment 455606 View attachment 455607 View attachment 455609 View attachment 455610 View attachment 455611 View attachment 455612



GIRLS SILVER KING IS SOLD


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks gene for putting bikes on comeing to memory lane, any more bikes and parts comeing


----------



## rideahiggins

Here are a couple of things I'm bringing.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

How early in the week do people start showing up ?


----------



## bicycle larry

I have come in on a Wednesday and there were guys there .set up .I uselly come in Wednesday and set up thursday morning , not this year it will be Thursday at noon to set up still a good time   from bicycle larry


----------



## Mikes bikes

rideahiggins said:


> Here are a couple of things I'm bringing.
> 
> View attachment 455685
> 
> View attachment 455686
> 
> View attachment 455688
> 
> View attachment 455689
> 
> View attachment 455690
> 
> View attachment 455691
> 
> View attachment 455692
> 
> View attachment 455693
> 
> View attachment 455695
> 
> View attachment 455696


----------



## Mikes bikes

Pm sent  Thanks for your help


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Checked the grand rapids weather,Showing rain on Thursday and again on sat but 75 high


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Yes Friday looking good


----------



## Freqman1

All days looking good to me regardless of weather! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

Freqman1 said:


> All days looking good to me regardless of weather! V/r Shawn




Can't miss this show. Will be there all week! Rain or shine.


----------



## Flat Tire

It's not going to rain, nice and sunny everyday!


----------



## catfish

Flat Tire said:


> It's not going to rain, nice and sunny everyday!


----------



## 10~18kustoms

Only have room for a couple more, which 2 should I bring?


----------



## bicycle larry

wow nice bikes!!!! try and bring them all!!!!!  any parts ,thanks 10-14 for putting these on the cabe  from bicycle larry


----------



## rideahiggins

Here is a little something I had custom made that I'll be bringing..


----------



## bicycle larry

I like that rideahiggins!!! stop buy at vending site 39 , duke and I will be there ,be nice to see it .


----------



## ranman

ace said:


> A few bikes I'm thinking about bringView attachment 449327 View attachment 449328 View attachment 449329 View attachment 449330 View attachment 449331 View attachment 449332 View attachment 449333 to Memory Lane.



How much for the long tank?


----------



## ace

I took the springer off and swapped out aluminum light with a 3 rib top loader.....2k.  Springer with fender braces.....350. Working aluminum fender light.....450.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish

My truck is fully loaded. See you at Memory Lane!


----------



## charnleybob

You guys have fun!
This is the first meet I will miss since 1992.
I'm retiring in 44 days, so I'm going to sell all my PTO time back, so not taking a vacation now.
After I retire,  it's a permanent vacation.


----------



## catfish

charnleybob said:


> You guys have fun!
> This is the first meet I will miss since 1992.
> I'm retiring in 44 days, so I'm going to sell all my PTO time back, so not taking a vacation now.
> After I retire,  it's a permanent vacation.




Sorry to hear you wont be there Bob. Is Jerry still going?


----------



## hoofhearted

*
Cannot attend MLC and AA this year ...
first miss since 1990.  Grandson is grad-
uating from Ohio University.  

Thinking back on meets gone by ... can
remember when everyone and their brother 
was on the field by 5 a.m. ... rain or shine ..
well, it wasn't shining at 5 a.m. in that neck
o' the woods ... but you get my drift -- right ?

Back about '91 or '92 .. I was still asleep in 
my car .. 'bout quarter to 5 ... when this mule-
herder crept up to the car window (it was down)
and said,  ''Say buddy .. I hope i'm not being 
rude ... but what are you asking for them there
Jiffy Stands ?''

The suddenly-presented vision of that ''child of 
God'' so upset me ... I had stewed prunes the rest
of the day.  Never wanna go thru that again.

You all are going to have a wonderful time ... and
here's wishing I could join you !!

...... patric





 *


----------



## catfish

hoofhearted said:


> *Cannot attend MLC and AA this year ...
> first miss since 1990.  Grandson is grad-
> uating from Ohio University.
> 
> Thinking back on meets gone by ... can
> remember when everyone and their brother
> was on the field by 5 a.m. ... rain or shine ..
> well, it wasn't shining at 5 a.m. in that neck
> o' the woods ... but you get my drift -- right ?
> 
> Back about '91 or '92 .. I was still asleep in
> my car .. 'bout quarter to 5 ... when this mule-
> herder crept up to the car window (it was down)
> and said,  ''Say buddy .. I hope i'm not being
> rude ... but what are you asking for them there
> Jiffy Stands ?''
> 
> The suddenly-presented vision of that ''child of
> God'' so upset me ... I had stewed prunes the rest
> of the day.  Never wanna go thru that again.
> 
> You all are going to have a wonderful time ... and
> here's wishing I could join you !!
> 
> ...... patric
> 
> 
> View attachment 456427 *




Brother Patric,   This is very sad news! You will be missed!    Brother Catfish


----------



## Flat Tire

Dang Patric! I was gonna bring ya some cheap cegars and tell ya some stories! We'll miss ya...
Congrats to the Grandson!!


----------



## Freqman1

charnleybob said:


> You guys have fun!
> This is the first meet I will miss since 1992.
> I'm retiring in 44 days, so I'm going to sell all my PTO time back, so not taking a vacation now.
> After I retire,  it's a permanent vacation.



Congrats on your retirement Bob and hope to see you next year! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

hoofhearted said:


> *Cannot attend MLC and AA this year ...
> first miss since 1990.  Grandson is grad-
> uating from Ohio University.
> 
> Thinking back on meets gone by ... can
> remember when everyone and their brother
> was on the field by 5 a.m. ... rain or shine ..
> well, it wasn't shining at 5 a.m. in that neck
> o' the woods ... but you get my drift -- right ?
> 
> Back about '91 or '92 .. I was still asleep in
> my car .. 'bout quarter to 5 ... when this mule-
> herder crept up to the car window (it was down)
> and said,  ''Say buddy .. I hope i'm not being
> rude ... but what are you asking for them there
> Jiffy Stands ?''
> 
> The suddenly-presented vision of that ''child of
> God'' so upset me ... I had stewed prunes the rest
> of the day.  Never wanna go thru that again.
> 
> You all are going to have a wonderful time ... and
> here's wishing I could join you !!
> 
> ...... patric
> 
> 
> View attachment 456427 *



Dang Patric that's at least three of the old time regulars that aren't going to be there! I was hoping to speak FM to you and see if we could unearth any more of the secrets hidden by the elder Sons of the Flying Merkel! See ya next year! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire

Heading out in 7 hours, see y'all there!!!!
Goodnight.


----------



## Flat Tire

Heading out in 7 hours, see y'all there!!!!
Goodnight.


----------



## charnleybob

hoofhearted said:


> *Cannot attend MLC and AA this year ...
> first miss since 1990.  Grandson is grad-
> uating from Ohio University.
> 
> Thinking back on meets gone by ... can
> remember when everyone and their brother
> was on the field by 5 a.m. ... rain or shine ..
> well, it wasn't shining at 5 a.m. in that neck
> o' the woods ... but you get my drift -- right ?
> 
> Back about '91 or '92 .. I was still asleep in
> my car .. 'bout quarter to 5 ... when this mule-
> herder crept up to the car window (it was down)
> and said,  ''Say buddy .. I hope i'm not being
> rude ... but what are you asking for them there
> Jiffy Stands ?''
> 
> The suddenly-presented vision of that ''child of
> God'' so upset me ... I had stewed prunes the rest
> of the day.  Never wanna go thru that again.
> 
> You all are going to have a wonderful time ... and
> here's wishing I could join you !!
> 
> ...... patric
> 
> 
> View attachment 456427 *











I remember being in line one year, sitting in Germeau's motor home, with Pat in car in front of us.
We were all suffering from too much party and too little sleep.
The line starts moving and Patric runs over an abandoned lawn chair with his car. The line then stops, then starts again like the old Oklahoma land grab race with people going around us.
Fun times!


----------



## charnleybob

I'm not, Germeau isn't,  Lepro isn't.
Some years things don't work out.


----------



## professor72

Here are some project bikes I can bring to Memory lane on Friday morning or to Ann Arbor on Sunday. If you think my prices are nuts Make an offer on any of them and PM me if you are interested and we can make arrangements from there.

20" Shelby ballooner. $125. Original rims and crank, but the crank is crusty. Bought the rack and chainguard last year at the show but lost interest. Was originally gold in color. Has the model tag on the bottom.
View attachment 456109
View attachment 456410 



20" western flyer ballooner frame with forks. $50. What you see is what you get.
View attachment 456112

Bicycle newspaper cargo box. $100. Never seen another and can't find any pics or info other than the original owner who used it to carry newspapers in the 60's. Size is 16x12x13
View attachment 456113


Again PM me with offers.


----------



## ratrodzrcool

Where are you all from? I'm just west of Toledo Ohio i won't be at M L But as of now I'll be at A A Thanks be safe to everyone heading out 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes

charnleybob said:


> I'm not, Germeau isn't,  Lepro isn't.
> Some years things don't work out.




We'll just have to look forward to seeing you guys next year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herman

Flat Tire said:


> It's not going to rain, nice and sunny everyday!



Yea but liquid sunshine on thursday ! , it was nice meeting you today and thanks for the deal on the paperboy hooks.


----------



## onecatahula

And so it begins.

Tuesday AM:





Tuesday PM:




Wednesday AM:




Thursday AM:


 

Thursday PM:


----------



## SHO2010

onecatahula said:


> And so it begins.
> 
> Tuesday AM:
> View attachment 457266
> 
> Tuesday PM:
> View attachment 457267
> 
> Wednesday AM:
> View attachment 457268
> 
> Thursday AM:
> View attachment 457338
> 
> Thursday PM:
> View attachment 457339



Please keep updating pictures from ML can't make it but will be at AA Sunday.


----------



## blasterracing

hoofhearted said:


> *Cannot attend MLC and AA this year ...
> first miss since 1990.  Grandson is grad-
> uating from Ohio University.
> 
> Thinking back on meets gone by ... can
> remember when everyone and their brother
> was on the field by 5 a.m. ... rain or shine ..
> well, it wasn't shining at 5 a.m. in that neck
> o' the woods ... but you get my drift -- right ?
> 
> Back about '91 or '92 .. I was still asleep in
> my car .. 'bout quarter to 5 ... when this mule-
> herder crept up to the car window (it was down)
> and said,  ''Say buddy .. I hope i'm not being
> rude ... but what are you asking for them there
> Jiffy Stands ?''
> 
> The suddenly-presented vision of that ''child of
> God'' so upset me ... I had stewed prunes the rest
> of the day.  Never wanna go thru that again.
> 
> You all are going to have a wonderful time ... and
> here's wishing I could join you !!
> 
> ...... patric
> 
> 
> View attachment 456427 *



Won't be there either Patric.  Just have so many other things going on right now.


----------



## partsguy

Ronnie, Patric, Myself, and a few others from the Dayton area are not going. We all live less than two hours south. Oh well. Maybe the Dayton gang will be back another time.


----------



## UncleRemus

Thursday is better than Wednesday but we had a little rain .


----------



## onecatahula

Randomness from MLC:



 



 



 



 

(Pearl stretching in the sun)


----------



## onecatahula

More:



 



 

(Best Gyros in Ohio)


 



 

(sunset on the "Grand Rapids")


 

(a perfect pour at the end of a fine day)


----------



## hoofhearted

*
A Big Thank-You to those CABErs
who have been posting snaps of the goings on at MLC.

Not able to be at the meet this year -- those pics are about
as close to being there as I get.*

*You are appreciated !!

....... patric*


----------



## dfa242

hoofhearted said:


> *A Big Thank-You to those CABErs
> who have been posting snaps of the goings on at MLC.
> 
> Not able to be at the meet this year -- those pics are about
> as close to being there as I get.*
> 
> *You are appreciated !!
> 
> ....... patric*



What he said!


----------



## fordmike65

That's it...I'm going next year!


----------



## partsguy

hoofhearted said:


> *A Big Thank-You to those CABErs
> who have been posting snaps of the goings on at MLC.
> 
> Not able to be at the meet this year -- those pics are about
> as close to being there as I get.*
> 
> *You are appreciated !!
> 
> ....... patric*




Here here!

If it wasn't for these fotos....and the family here....I would not have found the parts I so dearly needed.


----------



## buickmike

fordmike65 said:


> That's it...I'm going next year!




Now I don't know how Cali swaps are laid back I suppose. But them guys at memory lane are vicious.  Parts grabbing as the people are unloading. Folks taking advantage of the uniformed newbies. Non sharing to those in need.  Not all mind you. I found a person to help me when I was there. With his help Larry copied a page from the bible" for me. And I tried to help somebody. But I would think twice about a long ride out there. I did see a 4 spd Buick when I was around town.


----------



## charnleybob

How much was the "poor old country boy" asking for his big tank Dayton?


----------



## fordmike65

buickmike said:


> Now I don't know how Cali swaps are laid back I suppose. But them guys at memory lane are vicious.  Parts grabbing as the people are unloading. Folks taking advantage of the uniformed newbies. Non sharing to those in need.  Not all mind you. I found a person to help me when I was there. With his help Larry copied a page from the bible" for me. And I tried to help somebody. But I would think twice about a long ride out there. I did see a 4 spd Buick when I was around town.



Just like anything, knowledge is power. I've sold things super cheap in the past that turned out to be some pretty good stuff. Sometimes you pay too much for something too. Its all in what you know, and you can't expect people to share that knowledge if it means they'll miss out on a killer deal. Do your research before selling or heading out to buy[emoji6]


----------



## OhioJones

buickmike said:


> Now I don't know how Cali swaps are laid back I suppose. But them guys at memory lane are vicious.  Parts grabbing as the people are unloading. Folks taking advantage of the uniformed newbies. Non sharing to those in need.  Not all mind you. I found a person to help me when I was there. With his help Larry copied a page from the bible" for me. And I tried to help somebody. But I would think twice about a long ride out there. I did see a 4 spd Buick when I was around town.




Like any sort of hobby, there are going to be a few bad eggs. I've seen this across the board. Dealt with silly heads at guitar shows, steam shows, and even at antique malls. Who the hell would think that someone could be around all of that great stuff all day and still be a piece of poop!!?? It happens. 
I walked around yesterday and was noticing things about bikes that I would have never caught even a year ago. You learn. You choose the speed. You go into the Lions den with a dull spear, that's your fault. Lion is going to get your ass one way or another.

Chin up and keep moving forward. You'll get em next time. Or, you flip out and beat the living poop out of them. Seeing how as 90% of the people at ML look they've never even sat down on a bicycle, you may just have that sharp spear kinda day.  hah


----------



## partsguy

I have had a great experience in the bike hobby. Have a I locked horns with people? YES! It happens.

But I'll tell you something. Don't go into collecting Hot Wheels. If you do, avoid the crowd that buys the new $--T. You'll get a taste of what greed, rudeness, and arrogance really is. I see it in some of the Redline and Blackwall guys too but not nearly as much.


----------



## scrubbinrims

I lost an old Eldi stand at MLC after asking how much it was and then touching it to see if it all worked and when I said I'll take it less than a minute later, a guy closer to the seller by the table overheard and slipped him the money for it.
If somethings in someone's hands, I don't try and get it in mine, if a buyer and seller are talking, also hands off...everything else is hands on!
Chris


----------



## SHO2010

I go to Swap meets and flea markets with a certain amount I will spend if I can't get what I am looking for for the price I want after a little good natured haggling I move on. There's always something else around the next corner.


----------



## partsguy

scrubbinrims said:


> I lost an old Eldi stand at MLC after asking how much it was and then touching it to see if it all worked and when I said I'll take it less than a minute later, a guy closer to the seller by the table overheard and slipped him the money for it.
> If somethings in someone's hands, I don't try and get it in mine, if a buyer and seller are talking, also hands off...everything else is hands on!
> Chris




That is POOR sportsmanship. No integrity on the part of the seller or the buyer. I am so sorry that happened!


----------



## partsguy

UncleRemus said:


> Thursday is better than Wednesday but we had a little rain . View attachment 457424 View attachment 457425 View attachment 457426 View attachment 457427 View attachment 457428 View attachment 457429 View attachment 457430 View attachment 457431 View attachment 457432 View attachment 457433 View attachment 457434 View attachment 457435 View attachment 457436 View attachment 457437 View attachment 457438 View attachment 457439 View attachment 457440 View attachment 457441 View attachment 457442 View attachment 457443 View attachment 457424 View attachment 457425 View attachment 457426 View attachment 457427 View attachment 457428 View attachment 457429 View attachment 457430 View attachment 457431 View attachment 457432 View attachment 457433 View attachment 457434 View attachment 457435 View attachment 457436 View attachment 457437 View attachment 457438 View attachment 457439 View attachment 457440 View attachment 457441 View attachment 457442 View attachment 457443





I wish I was there. I heard there were three Radiobikes there. I would have wrote down the vin's from all three bikes to add to my registry. One of the three is my parts bike, which will be added tonight.


----------



## OhioJones

partsguy said:


> I wish I was there. I heard there were three Radiobikes there. I would have wrote down the vin's from all three bikes to add to my registry. One of the three is my parts bike, which will be added tonight.




Glad you were able to snag that one, man. I think I saw 1 remaining while there Thursday. And that's IF my memory is actually serving me correct for a change.


----------



## partsguy

OhioJones said:


> Glad you were able to snag that one, man. I think I saw 1 remaining while there Thursday. And that's IF my memory is actually serving me correct for a change.




I wonder how much that complete one was?


----------



## onecatahula

More MLC:


----------



## onecatahula

More MLC:


----------



## markivpedalpusher

LOVE the real time pics...As a good friend Paul Genero says "These are the good ol days" !!!


----------



## onecatahula

Friday AM:

 

Friday PM:


 

Saturday AM (wet and nasty


----------



## KarlH9

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I'm bringing this 24 in spaceliner if not sold before the show, also 1963 Blue corvette .
> 
> View attachment 449546



Did you sell that spaceliner?

Karl


----------

